# Is San Antonio the Grim Reaper?



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Ho...ly...crap. San Antonio is showing no mercy to the Sonics. I just hope that our boys aren't as easily intimidated as I am. I may still hate the Spurs, but I don't know if we can beat them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah and they get every bounce, loose ball to come their way, and just everything seems to go right for them. They can do NO wrong it seems. 
But It's also annoying to see Ginobli and Parker have their way all the way to the hoop. You think by now SOMEONE in this league would knock them on their *** so they wouldn't try it again. Or just knock em down and let em know it won't come easy. You see every game a commentator say that about someone, and you never hear them say to do it to them. Or at least I don't. 

I'm getting kinda scared about them as well. But first I'm thinking about the Mavs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Naw..

Dallas is


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Naw..
> 
> Dallas is


If you guys beat us and SA advances. I'll be rooting for Dallas. That's for sure.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: cool


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Naw..
> 
> Dallas is


Obviously, SOMEONE didn't sign the seice-fire.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Sarcasm


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> If you guys beat us and SA advances. I'll be rooting for Dallas. That's for sure.


Not me :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Not me :banana:


Well, I'd rather it be someone new in the finals than Spurs again. Something different.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, the Spurs can be frighteningly good at times, but last night they definitely were more than their share of bounces and breaks. They way that they were playing, I do not know if anyone could have beat them last night unless they were on the absolutely top of their game. Even Big Dog was lighting it up.

G-Force


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> yeah and they get every bounce, loose ball to come their way, and just everything seems to go right for them. They can do NO wrong it seems.
> But It's also annoying to see Ginobli and Parker have their way all the way to the hoop. You think by now SOMEONE in this league would knock them on their *** so they wouldn't try it again. Or just knock em down and let em know it won't come easy. You see every game a commentator say that about someone, and you never hear them say to do it to them. Or at least I don't.
> 
> I'm getting kinda scared about them as well. But first I'm thinking about the Mavs.


Carmelo gave Ginobili a nice hard shove. He takes his fair share of hits, but he always keeps attacking.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Carmelo gave Ginobili a nice hard shove. He takes his fair share of hits, but he always keeps attacking.


Ginobli is my second favorite player in the game, he's got a lot of Heart, just like Nash... well, maybe more than Nash.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Guys, can we concentrate on Round 2 VS Mavs first? 

It doesn't matter how good Spurs if we can't pass Mavs first!


When you are in a competition, you never want to hear/see how the other teams are doing. This will only distract your concentration. Our #1 job is to beat Mavs. 


And we did it in Game 1. :banana:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Guys, can we concentrate on Round 2 VS Mavs first?
> 
> It doesn't matter how good Spurs if we can't pass Mavs first!
> 
> ...


Sorry. It's just kinda hard to ignore it whenever the Spurs are sodomizing someone let alone a team like Seattle.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Sorry. It's just kinda hard to ignore it whenever the Spurs are sodomizing someone let alone a team like Seattle.


Well Seattle did lose Ray Allen and Vlad.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Spurs are the favourites again, we can argue that Suns should be, but Spurs is the only team that has a winning record against us, the rest either tied or out of playoffs.

And when they beat us, it was where they played their style... and the second when they beat suns in their own style. The third. Well they almost beat us without Duncan and Ginobili, they are actually the only team that seems unbeatable to Suns... record wise.

But Mavs can beat Suns, and if they do, that would mean Mavs doing the impossible and find a balance in offense and defense that might offset the spurs.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I never really think Sonics was all that good. They had a terrific run but they slowed down quite a bit with injuries and now their injuries seem to pile up again. 

If we play Sonics, I think we could beat them easily too. 

Man, I was hoping maybe Sonics can give Spurs a good fight...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Better watch it - I'm a Sonics mod, too. :biggrin: And they are my main team.

Yes, the Sonics are a pretty good team - good enough to finish with the third seed and fourth best record in the West despite finished the season with alot of injuries and getting into a funk.

I see the Sonics winning at least two games in their series with the Spurs, and if they get it going, may surprise the Spurs and alot of other folks. That series aint over yet.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Better watch it - I'm a Sonics mod, too. :biggrin: And they are my main team.
> 
> Yes, the Sonics are a pretty good team - good enough to finish with the third seed and fourth best record in the West despite finished the season with alot of injuries and getting into a funk.
> 
> I see the Sonics winning at least two games in their series with the Spurs, and if they get it going, may surprise the Spurs and alot of other folks. That series aint over yet.


Yeah, I always thought the Sonics were underrated just shows with the post you responded to, no one gave them respect. And they thought they'd fade. But before those injuries, they were better than the Mavs for awhile. Then that's when they fell but they're still a good team. I actually had worried to face them in the playoffs at some point. I said it once, if I had a 2nd best team it'd prolly be them. I love the team game, and the style they play. They slow it down more so than run and gun, but they can do both. That's a big misconception that they like run a lot. They also play good D as well. Oh yeah, I also love Rashard Lewis :biggrin: . The team right now is not indicative of the team we saw all season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> I never really think Sonics was all that good. They had a terrific run but they slowed down quite a bit with injuries and now their injuries seem to pile up again.
> 
> If we play Sonics, I think we could beat them easily too.
> 
> Man, I was hoping maybe Sonics can give Spurs a good fight...


How can the Sonics not be all that good? When it took injuries for them to slide. If they were healthy AND faded then you can say you didn't think they were all that good. Cuz that doesn't really make any sense. They were better than the Mavs for awhile till those injuries piled up. Daniels, Lewis, Fortson, Allen, Vladi, some on same nights others on different nights. 
And if you remember they did play us tough Dec 17th and actually beat us on our home court in Jan/Feb. The team we're seeing now, is not one that is indicative of the one that they were thoughout the season.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok ok ok, my bad.... don't get mad at me so quickly!! :biggrin: 


I said Sonics isn't all that good means that they beat Spurs twice and many thought they were the best team and many even predicted Sonics can beat Suns (well, a lot of those predictions are WAY OFF). 

I don't think Sonics is all that good because I don't think: 
1.) Sonics can beat Spurs
2.) Sonics can beat Suns 
3.) Sonics can beat Mavs (this one is a bit tricky though). 


Yes, sitting on the 3-4 spot is excellent considering how many injuries have gone through. 

Well, it's just my opinion anyway. And if they can give Spurs a good battle or two, I'll like Sonics even more.  Preferrably if Ray can injure Bowen!! lol 


But I hate Spurs. My mosted hated team besides Kings.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Ok ok ok, my bad.... don't get mad at me so quickly!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I said Sonics isn't all that good means that they beat Spurs twice and many thought they were the best team and many even predicted Sonics can beat Suns (well, a lot of those predictions are WAY OFF).
> ...


Me too. I just don't like the Spurs because they are boring. That and Parker looks like a cocky person. Looks though.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Me too. I just don't like the Spurs because they are boring. That and Parker looks like a cocky person. Looks though.


Amen to that. Add Ginobli and Duncan to that list too of players who are boring. You want to see the NBA's TV ratings sink like a stone? Put Spurs/Pistons in the Finals. After that, fans will be so bored, they'll be pleading to get the NHL lockout resolved.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Me too. I just don't like the Spurs because they are boring. That and Parker looks like a cocky person. Looks though.


I hate Spurs because of Duncan. Maybe it's just his simple moves that make me mad. 

I also think no one should double team Duncan but it's just my opinion. Let Duncan have his game but you have to contain Park/Manu. Their penetration causes a lot more trouble than Duncan's inside game. 

I hate Spurs also because Manu injured Dirk in WCF. He kneed him!!! 


I hate Spurs because I want Suns to prove the world that Offense-first can win!!! 

I guess I am just weird. I feel life is more interesting if you try to do different things all the time. We've been watching slow-pace, physical D games in playoff for quite a long time. It's about time to change that and since so many people don't think any team can do it, I support teams that DO try to beat that stereotype. First Mavs and now Suns. 

I mean what's the rating for 2002 Final between Spurs and Nets??? As far as I know, my sister in NJ said nobody really cared about the Nets. lol You think that's the direction NBA wants to go = less viewers??


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Peekles


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Ok ok ok, my bad.... don't get mad at me so quickly!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I said Sonics isn't all that good means that they beat Spurs twice and many thought they were the best team and many even predicted Sonics can beat Suns (well, a lot of those predictions are WAY OFF).
> ...



lol, nah man. I wasn't getting mad. I am a Suns fan. . I just think they'd be a more potent team than they are now and would be giving the Spurs more of a fight if they didn't have the injuries. But I agree, I'm not too fond of the Spurs. They are boring sometimes, when they're not playing us. But I do respect them though. And amen, I can't stand Bowen. Even though I wouldn't like to wish an injury on someone, he instigates a lot and had something coming for awhile.

lol yea, the Kings. All they do is whine when something doesn't go their way..


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Peekles


Very, very weird. I know I did not post this message... :eek8:  

Anyway, to add something relevant to this topic, I believe that the Spurs are the only team capable of beating the Suns in the West and I think that the only team capable of beating the Spurs are the Suns.

The Suns can force their running game on everyone, including the Spurs. When all is said and done though, I still feel that Spurs have the edge if the two teams should face.

Just bring the championship back to the Western Conference.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

YES

San Antonio IS the grim reaper and they are coming to get you!!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I love the Suns. Unless they are on the court with the Mavericks. At that time I hate them more than I can say.

I will be rooting for the winner of this series to win it all.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Ok ok ok, my bad.... don't get mad at me so quickly!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I said Sonics isn't all that good means that they beat Spurs twice and many thought they were the best team and many even predicted Sonics can beat Suns (well, a lot of those predictions are WAY OFF).
> ...


too many kings haters on this site. enough already.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

sac23kings said:


> too many kings haters on this site. enough already.


Yup. Count me in. Never like the Kings 'cause they whine like a "female dog". 

Never think King is good enough and I've been waiting for them to break their core and they FINALLY did it this year. Thank god. 


The only player I like is Bibby. That's it.


----------

